# Tennis Match challenge game



## JennEcho (Feb 21, 2013)

I played this photography game with some friends some time ago and thought it might be fun here, too.  

The rules are simple.

Here's the image we will begin with:

I challenge [you all] to a Tennis Match!  

*Tilted 
*


Your assignment, should you choose to accept it, is to TAKE one element from my image, the car, telephone pole.. shadows ... whatever... and create your own composite image using your own photograph(s) + the Tilted image element.  This one doesn't have a theme.  (See A twist to the Tennis Match below)


{_A LOB is a response back to an image_.)

*How to post your Tennis Match LOB image*:

- Name your new image.  Example:  Street Car

- Name the Tennis Match image that you used and it's element. Example:  Car From Tilted

- So your photo name might look like this:
    Street Car
   (element Car From Tilted)

- As new composite images are posted, you can challenge any posted image to a Tennis Match!  You can keep it going with that one image back and forth for as long as you want... IOW ... you lob to the original image ... that person who created the original image responds back to you by taking one new element from your composite and creating a new one, then you respond to their new image with a new lob.

*A twist to the Tennis Match* 

- *You can post an image of your own*, and Challenge someone specifically to a Tennis Match.  
   For example ... You'd say:  _I challenge JohnX to a Tennis Match_!

*- You can also declare a theme for your Tennis Match*:  
_I challenge JohnX to a Tennis Match theme = Patriotic_.

It's a lot of fun!  Hope you give it a try.


----------

